# VIC 2017 Xmas Case-Swap Food



## droid (11/11/17)

I'll pack the sandwich press and circulate a few toasties mid arvo and anyone is welcome to use it

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,*
droid
*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
*Dinner Saturday*
droid
*Breaky Sunday - Coffee,*
droid


----------



## malt junkie (11/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ

*Dinner Saturday*
droid
MJ

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ


Oh if Yob turns up we could prolly use some red velvet cup cakes and some dark chocy. Droid you want your swag again?
I'll remember the shot glasses and tasting palettes this time.


----------



## AJ80 (11/11/17)

Nice one droid! Am happy to bring along a couple of salads again if peeps are keen? I reckon a simple BBQ lunch and dinner on Saturday could be the go. 

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ
AJ80

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80

*Dinner Saturday*
droid
MJ
AJ80

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/11/17)

Sorry guys, would normally offer to help with the food, but I think I will be busy with my other hat on this time around!
*


Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Dinner Saturday*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid


----------



## Dr_Rocks (11/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid

Looks like I'm picking up some pork roast and brisket unless otherwise advised!


----------



## JB (12/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB


----------



## JB (12/11/17)

JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too

Aha, scrap that, saw in the other thread you got tha machine sorted Droid.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB


Unsure of my length of visit but will likely be mid morning until just after lunch. Family do on Saturday afternoon sadly!

I’ll confirm my times first, but if that works out I’m happy to help with cheeseburgers like I cooked at last swap, but won’t be around for much else best case for me?


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/11/17)

Those burgers were the bomb!!


----------



## Grott (13/11/17)

Great menu list everyone. Any left over pizza can be posted if you didn’t know.


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/11/17)

Grott said:


> Great menu list everyone. Any left over pizza can be post if you didn’t know.



You are meant to be coming over Grott! Still time


----------



## laxation (14/11/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Those burgers were the bomb!!


I've since bought nothing but freshly minced chuck for my burgers!


----------



## laxation (14/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation


----------



## Dr_Rocks (14/11/17)

The brisket has been ordered, just need to know final numbers!


----------



## laxation (14/11/17)

hnnngggggg


----------



## malt junkie (14/11/17)

Final numbers should be in by this weekend hopefully.
Saturday Lunch needs to be tied down with a taker on getting steaks and snags or burgers what have you.
Need someone local to do the shopping for breaky, or I can get it done friday morning on my way.
@MartinOC are you up to grabbing the bread rolls again, that bakery was perty good.
Friday night has become the traditional RIS night if you have one bring it (I keep picking up a bottle of something every time I go to Yob's bar, so I'll have a few commercials for tasting).


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/11/17)

laxation said:


> I've since bought nothing but freshly minced chuck for my burgers!



I can't find it. Every butcher I go too hasn't got chuck. Is it known as something else?


----------



## micbrew (14/11/17)

I think its also called round steak russell


----------



## micbrew (14/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation

*Lunch Saturday - (poo on toast - {name} ... etc)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew 

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew


----------



## JB (14/11/17)

'Round Steak Russell', of course!


----------



## micbrew (14/11/17)

round the outside ,round the outside


----------



## laxation (14/11/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> I can't find it. Every butcher I go too hasn't got chuck. Is it known as something else?


Not that I know of, but it is pretty rare to find. Aldi has it occasionally. 
You'd get similar results from brisket I think (wouldn't be shit anyway)


----------



## Mardoo (14/11/17)

Woolie's in FTG and Boronia actually often has chuck, as does Coles. Maybe it's more a winter month thing, not sure. I love chuck for burgers. If not that, then bolar blade. Rump is good, but too expensive these days unless you can find a primal cut for cheap.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/11/17)

Yep Chuck, Blade or if they don’t have that a fatty porterhouse (but that costs a bit more). I’ve always been able to get chuck from the local butchers. It’s my go to cut for slow cooks, curries and burgers. Brisket might not be fatty enough I think it’d dry out in a burger patty. Could do 70% brisket and 30% a fattier cut that the butcher has if there wasn’t blade.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew





I can do the cheesburgers, should be getting there mid morning but have to leave by 2pm, so is it cool to cook the burgers up and do lunch say 12.30pm? Just need to know final numbers to work out how much to get.

Also is someone gonna grab a big order of bread rolls like last time? If so we can just use those for the cheeseburgers 

Meaning I'd be getting mince, cheese, onion diced and raw (controversial) and tomato sauce/mustard...


----------



## Mardoo (14/11/17)

Brisket would make a tasty-ass burger (thank you punctuation!), but Deej is right, you'd need a hella fatty cut to make it not dry. 30% pork belly would do you right, get rid of the rind. Or "pork spare ribs", which are inexplicably much cheaper than pork belly. I was stoked to recently find my local Cole's carrying brisket. Most of the butchers I've talked to will only sell me a whole one, which is doable for veal, but not beef. Unless you have, say, 30 people to feed.


----------



## laxation (15/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> Brisket would make a tasty-ass burger (thank you punctuation!)


https://xkcd.com/37
you're also bloody lucky having butchers like that, I really struggle to find a full brisket anywhere. Usually it's just the flat. Have to sneak in with a mate to Costco...

but that's settled, if they have it at the shops, i'm making brisket burgers on the weekend!
for science


----------



## Mardoo (15/11/17)

Jewish and halal butchers - they got some good stuff.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/11/17)

laxation said:


> https://xkcd.com/37
> you're also bloody lucky having butchers like that, I really struggle to find a full brisket anywhere. Usually it's just the flat. Have to sneak in with a mate to Costco...
> 
> but that's settled, if they have it at the shops, i'm making brisket burgers on the weekend!
> for science



Tip Top Butchers have it often, one Eltham and Laverton! Cheap too


----------



## Dr_Rocks (15/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> Brisket would make a tasty-ass burger (thank you punctuation!), but Deej is right, you'd need a hella fatty cut to make it not dry. 30% pork belly would do you right, get rid of the rind. Or "pork spare ribs", which are inexplicably much cheaper than pork belly. I was stoked to recently find my local Cole's carrying brisket. Most of the butchers I've talked to will only sell me a whole one, which is doable for veal, but not beef. Unless you have, say, 30 people to feed.


True to form I think have over ordered on the brisket front so there will be some available if somebody has a mincer available?


----------



## technobabble66 (15/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew

I'm totes in for Saturday! I'll be the one with the beer


----------



## mofox1 (15/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew


----------



## laxation (16/11/17)

When I got home from the last one I found all the garlic bread I was supposed to bring out in the esky. Guess it was never needed with all that pizza still there!
I'll get some more and make sure to bring it out this time...


----------



## husky (16/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew


----------



## Dr_Rocks (16/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Dr Rocks

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation
Dr Rocks

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Dr Rocks


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Dr Rocks

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation
Dr Rocks

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer


----------



## Whiteferret (17/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 

*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 

*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 

*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 

*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret


----------



## malt junkie (17/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 
Mat Mule
*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret
Malt Mule


----------



## Mardoo (17/11/17)

*Friday night* - *Pizza* everyone just chips in on the order ($20 odd we did last time)
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 
Mat Mule
*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
Mardoo
*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret
Malt Mule


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/11/17)

Friday nighters, how many pizzas do people eat each? 

I make a pretty mean pizza dough and was thinking We could save on the pizzas and just have a prep station where you build your own and we'll cook them on a stone in the BBQ. 

Depending how many we need, I'm prepared to make the dough. Could be easier to order, but just a thought.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/11/17)

Sadly won't be there but home made pizzas are the f-en shiz. So, um carry on.

PS. Is someone gonna take the food arrangement reins? Perhaps someone who is gonna be there for duration of all meals for some continuity in organisation? Worked well last couple times when cash was arranged up-front like cubes etc I think?


----------



## malt junkie (18/11/17)

This flu is still going, have myself and malt mule down for the duration but it'll be a see how I feel on the day. Intend on taking it very easy.


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/17)

Wow. That sucks balls!
Look after yourselves and hopefully you'll be 100% by next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/11/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Sadly won't be there but home made pizzas are the f-en shiz. So, um carry on.
> 
> PS. Is someone gonna take the food arrangement reins? Perhaps someone who is gonna be there for duration of all meals for some continuity in organisation? Worked well last couple times when cash was arranged up-front like cubes etc I think?



I think I'll be taking food co-ordination duties (delegating). Naturally here the entire weekend and have some serious hummus qualifications. 

With the very much appreciated help from malt junkie, we're looking at a spreadsheet setup to account for all the costs so no one is out of pocket and funds are covered. This will serve as a template for future swaps.


----------



## husky (18/11/17)

Happy to help out with food or whatever on the sat. Let me know what you need.


----------



## malt junkie (18/11/17)

We do need someone to get the bacon, eggs, and a bugger load of Bread rolls. If not sorted I can possibly do it once I arrive, though I think ordering the rolls ahead of time would be best.


----------



## AJ80 (18/11/17)

Is there a good bakery nearby? I'm aiming to arrive around 9am on the Saturday and very happy to order the rolls and pick them up on the way through. Also happy to knock up a coleslaw to go with the brisket for Saturday evening? Will make a batch of vegan dressing for midnight brew as well.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/11/17)

Looks like it is 16 for Cheeseburgers then. Can I assume there will be burger buns or bread rolls from a bulk lot potentially from AJ pickup en-route? I don't really have a good bakery near me I'd normally get ALDI brioche buns for burgers but seems silly getting two different types of rolls 

PS. I just had a personal loan approved to purchase a salad.


----------



## Dr_Rocks (18/11/17)

Do people want veggies on Saturday night if AJ80 is also doing coleslaw? The reason I ask is the webber will be full of brisket so if we do we'll just need a second barbeque/oven to house the veggies. 

I'm happy to pick up some on my way down.


----------



## droid (18/11/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Looks like it is 16 for Cheeseburgers then. Can I assume there will be burger buns or bread rolls from a bulk lot potentially from AJ pickup en-route? I don't really have a good bakery near me I'd normally get ALDI brioche buns for burgers but seems silly getting two different types of rolls
> 
> PS. I just had a personal loan approved to purchase a salad.



^lol

Brioche is the schiza! 

I can bring eggs from a local free range farm for the brekky's if needed, they have oversize which includes double googaz.. wot say yee?

so if someone can get the bread/bakery sorted it would leave bacon, snaggas, the odd vegie pattie...Aldi have that Rosti which would be good for some potato cakes too, our store has run out at the mo, we have two packs which is probably 8 potato cakes

no word on micbrews chicken wings?


----------



## JB (19/11/17)

I'll be out & about on Friday so can swing by a good meat place micbrew has recommended in Boronia.

Thoughts on amounts?


----------



## AJ80 (19/11/17)

120 white round rolls have been ordered.


----------



## JB (21/11/17)

JB said:


> I'll be out & about on Friday so can swing by a good meat place micbrew has recommended in Boronia. Thoughts on amounts?



Gday guys, I don't want to go too hard to too light

I don't want to blow the food budget here. Should I be governed by price eg, cap at $50? - or just go 5kg bacon? 2kg snags too? What's been the go for previous foodies?


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/11/17)

*Friday night: pizza, RIS, RIS compliments, more goodies
Saturday breaky: coffee, breaky rolls
Saturday lunch: Cheesy burgers, salads, (NO) tune pasta salad
Saturday Dinner: Brisket, salads, ales of forgotten pasts and leftover RIS (if any)
Sunday: coffee, naked oats, breaky rolls

NOTE: I should have organised this a bit further in advance cause id rather not do cash on the day. There will either be a last minute PM on transfers for food costs or it will be on Monday. Please don't leave anyone out of pocket for their contributions.

Plan on finalising pizza ingredients tomorrow, breakfast ingredients, and I was gonna throw together a pasta salad and regular salad. 

On breakfasts: I wouldn't have a clue what gets consumed bacon and egg wise, need advice on what to buy!! I had planned on getting tomatoes and mushrooms to compliment them.

WHAT HAVE I MISSED?



Friday night* - *Pizza* home made-it 
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Breakfast Saturday - Coffee droid,MJ chef*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB - I'll order some fresh roasted beans too
laxation
Dr Rocks
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule

*Lunch Saturday - (Cheeseburgers - DJ_L3ThAL)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
DJ_L3ThAL
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
Mardoo
*Snacks Saturday Arvo - Toasted Sangas droid,*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Dinner Saturday - Smoked/roast pork/beef brisket and veggies (Dr Rocks)*
droid
MJ
AJ80
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Technobabble
mofox1
Husky
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret 
Malt Mule
*Breaky Sunday - Coffee, MJ chef*
droid
MJ
Nullnvoid
JB
laxation
Micbrew
Dr Rocks
Danscraftbeer
Whiteferret
Malt Mule


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/11/17)

Cheeseburgers are sorted, no salads or avocados were purchased in the process.


----------



## JB (23/11/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> On breakfasts: I wouldn't have a clue what gets consumed bacon and egg wise, need advice on what to buy!



I can grab bacon for the carnivores tomorrow morning.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/11/17)

JB said:


> I can grab bacon for the carnivores tomorrow morning.


Bacon and eggs are sorted JB, I’ll talk to you in the morning about snags and such, not sure if we need em at this point


----------

